# NOTION SLE for Philharmonik (New Notation Candy)



## hendrixchord (Apr 24, 2010)

This looks Great!

http://www.ikmultimedia.com/notionsle/features/

http://notionmusic.com/products/notion3.html






NOTION SLE for Miroslav Philharmonik is a special version of NOTION - the first notation software program that integrates powerful notation tools into your Miroslav Philharmonik orchestral workstation instruments and articulations. The first of its kind, NOTION SLE for Miroslav Philharmonik truly bridges the gap between composing, notation and real-time audio playback and performance..


----------

